# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4420548, male, 8mo



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Impound Date:*4/23/2012SexMale*Primary Breed:*GERM SHEPHERD*Age:*0 Years and 8 MonthsLocation:Lancaster Cage No.:L328


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cutie pie......
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD V- waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

